# Anyone in a 96 have door lock problems



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone else experienced this. My mom has a 96 GLE w/ remote alarm. Well, as with most Nissans with factory keyless, when you lock one of the front doors from the inside, the other 3 doors also lock automatically.

Well, that sensor in the lock seems to have a glitch. Many times, when you slam the driver's door, the sensor makes the other 3 doors lock, even though I didn't actually push the lock in. I think I may take her car into Nissan and see if I can get me a new sensor. The pain we've been having is recreating the problem for the tech.

Any recalls on this?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Never heard of this happening. If it's under warranty then definitely take it in to Nissan.

If no warranty though then why not try a junkyard and finding a new(used) window switch unit?


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

I have a 96 max and i haven't had any problems with the door locking sensor. I had a faulty sensor in the switch in the interior of the door jam (dunno what it's called) but when it goes faulty it's a pain. Easy fix though


----------



## xxg00chxx (Nov 27, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I was wondering if anyone else experienced this. My mom has a 96 GLE w/ remote alarm. Well, as with most Nissans with factory keyless, when you lock one of the front doors from the inside, the other 3 doors also lock automatically.
> 
> Well, that sensor in the lock seems to have a glitch. Many times, when you slam the driver's door, the sensor makes the other 3 doors lock, even though I didn't actually push the lock in. I think I may take her car into Nissan and see if I can get me a new sensor. The pain we've been having is recreating the problem for the tech.
> 
> Any recalls on this?


I have a similar but more severe problem with my 93 G20 - it seems to be a problem with the actuator on the driver's door. At this moment, I have to use a passenger door to get in the car, because the driver's door will not unlock from outside or inside. Before this, occasionally the factory alarm would go off after unlocking the driver's side door with the key and opening the door. Also, the central locking system sometimes goes haywire, locking and unlocking the doors continuously until the battery finally dies. This car seems to be an electrical nightmare... the locks aren't the only problem, just the most annoying and inconvenient at this point. Anyone else having similar issues? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Novelist (Jul 7, 2004)

*more door lock problems*

My 96 GLE has the security system; when I turn the key to lock the driver's door, the 'security' light comes on for 30 seconds as per handbook.
However, the alarm doesn't work. And the other doors don't respond to turning the key in the driver's door.
Suggestions anyone?
The handbook mentions a remote.
I'll have to check EBay.
Clive
www.citiria.com
96GLE, 96 Sentra.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what do you mean the alarm doesn't work? It won't go off. The best way to set it off is to leave a window open, lock/arm the car, wait 30 sec, then try to unlock the car from the inside.


IMO, jus use the remote.


----------



## Novelist (Jul 7, 2004)

*Yes, it does work*



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> what do you mean the alarm doesn't work? It won't go off. The best way to set it off is to leave a window open, lock/arm the car, wait 30 sec, then try to unlock the car from the inside.
> 
> 
> IMO, jus use the remote.


Thanks for the tip. I was expecting it to react when I thumped on it or jiggled the car, like the aftermarket alarm on my Sentra. I tried opening it from inside and the alarm sounded. Now to find a remote . . .


----------

